# bumble bee combo's? royal



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

what would i get if put a male lesser to a female bumble bee?
Oh and a pastel yellow belly to a bumble bee?
thanks:notworthy:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

lesser x bumblebee
Queenbee
Lesserbee
bumblebee
Lesser pastel
lesser
pastel 
normal

pastel yellow belly x bumblebee
killerbee
killerbee yellow belly
bumblebee
bumblebelly
supa pastel
supapastel yellow belly
pastel
pastel yellow belly
spider
spider yellow belly
yellow belly 
normal

i think

Ryan


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Ryan: victory:

They'd be exciting clutches to watch hatch!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kenobi said:


> lesser x bumblebee
> Queenbee
> Lesserbee
> bumblebee
> ...


thats everything...


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

whys is the spider in red?
should it not be there?? or did i forget to put it in???
whoops
Ryan
re-read oppss forgot to put it in - idiot


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*bumble bee combos*

you could get kesserbees lessers pastels spiders and lesserpastel

yellow belly to a bee you could get yellowbellyspider yellowbellyspastels and yellowbellys

plus you could still get noemals with both of these


----------

